#ubuntu-sa 2011-04-11
<alturkilab> hi
<alturkilab> وش السالفه
#ubuntu-sa 2012-04-10
<MohammadSyria> السلام عليكم
<MohammadSyria> أنا بحاجة لمساعدة
<MohammadSyria> rlj fjefdj fvkhl[ Thunderbird
<MohammadSyria> قمت بتثبيت برنامج Thunderbird
<MohammadSyria> لم أستطع إضافة بريد الهوتمايل إليه ( مع أنني تأكدت من إسم المستخدم والإيمايل وكلمة المرور وكل شئ صحيح
<MohammadSyria> - وجدت هذا التعليق على الأنترنت: المشكلة كل المشكلة من بريد الهوتميل لأنه يستخدم بروتوكول HTTP على عكس بعض مقدمي خدمة البريد الإلكتروني التي تستخدم بروتوكول POP أو IMAP المتعارف عليهما من قبل برامج البريد الإلكتروني.
<MohammadSyria> - قرأت مقالة على الأنترنت تتحدث عن هذه الإضافة webmail
<MohammadSyria> وهذا هو رابط لتحميل وتثبيت الإضافة http://webmail.mozdev.org/installation.html
<MohammadSyria> قمت بتحميلها بإستخدام برنامج تور للتصفح الخفي ولكنه لم يستطع تثبيتها
<MohammadSyria> فقمت بتحميلها بإستخدام المتصفح ميوزيلا فايرفوكس الأساسي ولكنه لم يستطع تثبيتها
<MohammadSyria> فقمت بتحميلها بإستخدام متصفح شيروم ولكنه لم يعلم ما هذه الإضافة !!!
<MohammadSyria> أعتقد أنها خاصة بأنظمة ما يكروسوفت
<MohammadSyria> نظام التشغيل الذي أعمل عليه هو أوبنتو 11.4
<MohammadSyria> ارجو المساعدة.
#ubuntu-sa 2012-04-13
<MohammadSyria> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-sa 2013-04-12
<sary> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/
